# Value an JSTL mit EL übergeben.



## Phil (12. Feb 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe in mein projekt das displaytag integriert, und es funktioniert auch wunderbar, jedoch möchte ich bevor das displaytag etwas anzeigt eine benutzernummer übergeben, anhand dieser das displaytag dann die infos aus einer datenbank ausliest.

Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen? Ich hab schon einige seiten nach brauchbaren infos durchsucht, aber ohne erfolg.


```
<c:set var="table" scope="request" value="${requestScope.bean.userTable}" />
    <display:table name="table" cellspacing="20" class="simple">
      <display:column property="nr" title="Nr" sortable="true" headerClass="sortable"/>
      <display:column property="vorname" title="Vorname" sortable="true" headerClass="sortable" />
      <display:column property="nachname" title="Nachname" sortable="true" headerClass="sortable" />
    </display:table>
```

Diese codebeispiel habe ich von einer seite, und es funktioniert auch, jedoch nur mit statischen werten, und ich möchte die werte aus einer datenbank auslesen, jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie ich die userid über diese expression language in das bean bekomme!

Danke!

mfg

Phil


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (13. Feb 2007)

Zum Beispiel mit


```
<jsp:setProperty name="bean" scope="request" property="userId" value="${irgendeineId}" />
```


----------



## Phil (13. Feb 2007)

Danke hat super funktioniert!


----------

